# Show Displays



## Az Turnings (Nov 13, 2016)

Going to do my 1st show/farmers market in a few weeks and need to make some displays for cuttingboards,bowls,bottle stoppers,bottle openers,pens. Do you guys have any ideas or have made any displays that you would like to share! Thanks!!


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 14, 2016)

I use bracelet trays bought from Gems On Display (a jewelry packaging supplier) for pens, they fit into a case for transport and I built folding racks to set on the tables. this is a shot from the showroom but it all packs up for shows

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Nov 17, 2016)

My dad makes cutting boards. Here is a photo of his setup. He took some scrap 2x4's and cut notches out of them to stack the boards on. Works really well!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

